# ayuda instalar GNOME

## alzania

Buenas.

Acabo de instalar el sistema base de gentoo, sin entorno grafico. Quiero instalar gnome pero no se por donde empezar.

Nota: Las veces que he intentado instalar gnome no he sido capaz. 

Alguna sugerencia?

Saludos

----------

## alzania

NOTA tengo ubuntu en un segundo disco duro, pero he instalado gentoo en el primario y quiero usar solo gentoo. ubuntu lo uso para entrar al foro nada mas.

----------

## agdg

Sigue las guías oficiales, en orden: 

1.- Guía de configuración del Servidor X

2.- El CÓMO de configuración de GNOME

----------

## alzania

1.- Guía de configuración del Servidor X

 *Quote:*   

> 2.  Instalando Xorg
> 
> Antes de instalar Xorg, necesitará preparar su sistema para ello. En primer lugar configuraremos el núcleo para que soporte los dispositivos de entrada y tarjetas de vídeo. Entonces prepararemos /etc/make.conf de forma que los drivers y paquetes necesarios de Xorg packages sean construidos e instalados.
> 
> Soporte para los controladores de entrada
> ...

 

como accedo a cambiar la configuracion del nucleo? que comando se utiliza? en la guia de configuracion del nucleo no entiendo nada. saludos

----------

## alzania

NO CONSIGO INSTALAR EL XORG POR NO SER CAPAZ DE CONFIGURAR EL NUCLEO. NO SE POR DONDE EMPEZAR. 

Una ayudita??!!

----------

## quilosaq

Guía de Configuración del Núcleo en Gentoo Linux

----------

## agdg

Por lo que dices, no has compilado el núcleo tu mismo, sino que habrás usado genkernel para compilar uno genérico. En ese caso te puedes saltar toda referencia a compilar el núcleo. genkernel no es perfecto, pero hace su trabajo muy bien.

RESUMIENDO: sigue adelante con la guía de instalación del Xorg, y posteriormente con la de GNOME

----------

